# Cleveland vs Portland game thread 1-17-07



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Anybody heard if Jack is back in the lineup tonight? 

If not, is Dickau starting again? (That was supposed to be a joke, but with Nate you can't be sure.) Or is Sergio going to get a chance to show what he can do as a starter? 

If Rodriguez puts up another 20 point, 10 assist night, AND we actually win, it's going to be tough for Nate to dump him back on the far end of the bench.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



mook said:


> Anybody heard if Jack is back in the lineup tonight?
> 
> If not, is Dickau starting again? (That was supposed to be a joke, but with Nate you can't be sure.) Or is Sergio going to get a chance to show what he can do as a starter?
> 
> If Rodriguez puts up another 20 point, 10 assist night, AND we actually win, it's going to be tough for Nate to dump him back on the far end of the bench.



Not really because he is a rookie. This isn't a shot at Nate, but that's what he has said. It's easier to sit rookies because they don't ***** as much


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

1-9 vs the east right? will it be 1-10 or will we get that elusive 2nd win at home vs teh vaunted eastern conf.?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

I am convinced that Nate will not start Sergio, and right when Jack comes back he will be getting his 10 minutes a game again. Prove me wrong Nate.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

Their second unit is weak. If Portland can keep the Cavs from knocking down open jump shots, Portland's size should be able to muscle them around.

Cleveland is only favored by 3 points. That just goes to show how weak the east is this year.

Unfortunately, Portland hasn't beaten an east team at home in quite some time.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

Hell Portland hasn't beat anybody but Sacramento in quite a long time. We own them though.:biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



Samuel said:


> Their second unit is weak. If Portland can keep the Cavs from knocking down open jump shots, Portland's size should be able to muscle them around.
> 
> Cleveland is only favored by 3 points. That just goes to show how weak the east is this year.
> 
> Unfortunately, Portland hasn't beaten an east team at home in quite some time.


Truthfully, I think it shows how mediocre the Cavs are on the road more than anything in particular about the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



Brandname said:


> Truthfully, I think it shows how mediocre the Cavs are on the road more than anything in particular about the Eastern Conference.


It's probably just you.

NBA Standings

It's pretty remarkable that the best eastern conference team is 7th in the league. And last night they lost to Seattle, the 2nd worst team in the west.

And look at their strength of schedule: 26th in the league.

Cleveland should be cleaning up with their schedule.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

I really don't understand why the Cavs are net a better team. Lebron is simply amazing. Larry Hughes is a great robin to the Lebron batman. Larry can play D, shoot the long ball and distribute. Gooden is not great, but he is certainly a pretty good player along with with Damon Jones. Igauskas is a little slow but is still a good player and Varejao looked great last year.

They certainly need a better PG but every other position seems solid to great. Is it just a matter of poor coaching? Players not mixing well? Is Lebron not nearly as good as his numbers 27/7/6. I really can't place my finger on it but I hope they dont start clicking tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



Nate McVillain said:


> They certainly need a better PG but every other position seems solid to great. Is it just a matter of poor coaching? Players not mixing well? Is Lebron not nearly as good as his numbers 27/7/6. I really can't place my finger on it but I hope they dont start clicking tonight.


Well Portland has been the proverbial ibuprofen for the east of late, so I'm sure they'll put it together.

As far as the Cavs' development is concerned, I think it's a combination of the coach and the youth of LeBron James. I talked to some Cavs season ticket holders this summer and they were convinced Brown had no idea how to draw up a gameplan. And LeBron is barely 22. Right now he coasts during some games. It's obvious he has the physical makeup to be a legend, but does he have the fire? That remains to be seen.

Back to the coaching, maybe an Adelman type of guy, proven in the playoffs, should take over the head coaching duties in 07-08?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



mediocre man said:


> Not really because he is a rookie. This isn't a shot at Nate, but that's what he has said. It's easier to sit rookies because they don't ***** as much


This isn't a shot at Nate, but that's a lie.

*Rookie* Brandon Roy is averaging 31.1 minutes per game, 3rd most on the team, even though he's shooting worse than nearly everyone but Dickau, and his return to the line-up sparked our current slide towards the cellar.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

Jack is out, Dickau is starting!

:curse:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



MARIS61 said:


> Jack is out, Dickau is starting!
> 
> :curse:


I don't care who starts as long as Sergio gets the lion's share of the minutes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*

:curse: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



MARIS61 said:


> :curse: :banghead:


whoa there, smokey. If Sergio plays many more minutes than Dickau, it looks the same on the box score.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A cold start by both teams. 

0-0 2 minutes into the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

There's a good crowd on hand tonight.

Randolph breaks the scoreless tie.

2-0 Portland.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



Samuel said:


> whoa there, smokey. If Sergio plays many more minutes than Dickau, it looks the same on the box score.


Doubt it very much.

Sergio with starters, not scrubs, is what I want to see.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Cavs take a couple of bad shots and the rebound to the Blazers.

Randolph goes to the hole, misses the shot, and then Joel travels.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Tie game at 2.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

3-2 Blazers.

Big Z picks up a foul.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, up by 3!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Udoka hits a fade away jumper from left of the Key.

5-2 Blazers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How ya doing Nightfly?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great call on the O foul!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

3 second violation on the Cavs. Blazers get it back.

5-2 Blazers, 7:35 left in the first.

Roy to the hole, lays it up but misses.

Pryzbilla with a block at the other end.

Dan D misses a shot. Gets it back inside to randolph who turns it over.

And at the other end, Snow commits an offensive foul.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> How ya doing Nightfly?


Doin' alright. I'm here at the game tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Udoka another bucket.

7-2 Portland. 6:30 in the first.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Doin' alright. I'm here at the game tonight.


I should be there but my back still got me down. Hoping to make the game Sunday!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy a steal, and a give and go with Udoka was botched. Roy made a mistake there.

Blazers get it back. Randolph under the bucket lays it up... doesn't go. Blazers the rebound.

Again Zach tries a shot under the basket, and the same result.

Out of bounds, Time out called.

7-2 Portland. 5:44 left in the 1st.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> Udoka another bucket.
> 
> 7-2 Portland. 6:30 in the first.


I think I saw you at the last game. Section 215?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy a floater in the lane, no good. He gets his own rebound. The Blazers reset.

Dikau hits a runner in the lane.

9-2 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I think I saw you at the last game. Section 215?


I wasn't at the last home game. Busy with other things that night.

I'm usually on the other side of the arena.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Sergio is in!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Joel picks up his second foul, he's gonna have to sit down. Into the game with come Sergio, along with Aldridge for Dickau.

James misses both FTs!

James gets the board and hits a left baseline jumper.

9-4 Portland.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great outlet by Sergio and great finish by Roy!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

OMG all 3 rookies in together. how long will that last.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You going to be at the game Sunday, Nightfly?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy hits a 3 from Top of the arc!

Then the Blazers get it back and Roy dunks it cutting across the lane!!

14-5 Blazers with 3:02 left in the 1st.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> OMG all 3 rookies in together. how long will that last.


This is the perfect game for them to all be in together. GO YOUNG GUNS!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is certainly a packed house tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> I wasn't at the last home game. Busy with other things that night.
> 
> I'm usually on the other side of the arena.


Sorry, it was either the Houston game or the Philly game. Big laptop, huge box like contraption to the right of you. And I even saw a forum that looked quite like this one on your screen.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Lebron has the ball stripped!

Aldridge hits a one handed shot in the lane.

16-5 Blazers.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Sorry, it was either the Houston game or the Philly game. Big laptop, huge box like contraption to the right of you. And I even saw a forum that looked quite like this one on your screen.


That was probably me.

That big "box" is my radio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dixon comes in for Roy.

16-7 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Udoka with a fast break lay in.

18-7 Portland. 40 second left in the quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think Sergio is earning backup spot when Jack comes back.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

After the first quarter, it's 18-9, Blazers over the Cavs.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

With Nightfly calling the games like this, we'll catch up with the Bulls' forum postcount in no time.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Start of the 2nd quarter! Woo!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wheels is on the radio recapping the first quarter.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey have you guys tried listening to the radio while watching the KGW broadcast with the TV muted? It's great!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nighfly, you going to be at the Buck game?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Cavs have the ball to start the second.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> With Nightfly calling the games like this, we'll catch up with the Bulls' forum postcount in no time.


I think the Nets actually have more posts at this point.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> With Nightfly calling the games like this, we'll catch up with the Bulls' forum postcount in no time.


2003 called, they want their haircut back too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Like seeing Sergio run over quickly to in bounds the ball when he realized there was only 2 secs on the clock. Great inlet pass!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maglore travels.

22-13 Portland. 2 minutes into the second quarter.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sergio seemed lost in that possesion. He wasted a lot of time, and ended up comitting a foul.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> With Nightfly calling the games like this, we'll catch up with the Bulls' forum postcount in no time.


What's that? I can't hear you when you speak softly.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Questionable foul called on Dixon.

Media time out. 24-14 Portland with 8:19 left in the first half.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Quote of the night from Wheels:

"And Sergio threw a no-look pass to Martell but he missed the shot. Rodriguez added some french pastry to that!"

Sweet!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> Questionable foul called on Dixon.
> 
> Media time out. 24-14 Portland with 8:19 left in the first half.


it was a late call but the right one


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> I think the Nets actually have more posts at this point.


The Nets forum..? Really?? Who would've thunk it.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

bad pass by segio resulting in a TO followed by a Sergio foul


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The game is suddenly closer then I was hoping it would get after the hot start.

24-19 Blazers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> The Nets forum..? Really?? Who would've thunk it.


probably the same people who stopped giving a **** about it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> The Nets forum..? Really?? Who would've thunk it.


There is more to life then forum post counts.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Sergio for 3!

GOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sergio hits a 3.

29-21 Portland.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sergio nails the Threeeee


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Randolph with a bucket.

It's a double digit lead. 31-21 Portland.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

ZBO the assist killer


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> There is more to life then forum post counts.


Of course. I just like to check up on the counts every so often. :clap:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy at the point?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

34-27 Portland.

3:34 left in the first half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy with an amazing, double pump fake one handed shot!

And the Blazers get it back!

36-28 Blazers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Roy with an amazing, double pump fake one handed shot!
> 
> And the Blazers get it back!
> 
> 36-28 Blazers.


That was a great move!

Maybe I missed your reply, but are you going to the Buck game Sunday?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Zach draws a foul, he's going to go to the line to shoot a pair.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> That was a great move!
> 
> Maybe I missed your reply, but are you going to the Buck game Sunday?


Depends on a number of things if I'll be there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a low scoring game. My prediction is going to be way off unless the second half is a score fest.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am finally coming around to wanting to trade Zach. Not because he can't play or his D is soft, but because he just does not fit the rest of the team. 

Aldridge, Roy and Sergio are the future and they are all good at running and playing a more fast paced game. 

I know others have been saying this for a while, but I have had a hard time agreeing because at this exact moment, Zach is our best player. But in basketball, the best team wins, not the team with the best player. If we trade Zach for a decent piece of the puzzle, then trading Zach may truly be the best move for team harmony.

I think Jack can stay on the team because the team is not built around him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny, Zach started the first fast break, rebound the pass to Sergio. He's didn't have a problem with a fast pace game, so why doesn't he fit in?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

41-34 Blazers.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Low scoring first half.

Score after one half of play: 41-37 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

There is going to be a "hunnybucket blimp flight."

I'm scared to think what that thing might drop.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

they have shot 24 free throws and we have shot 6.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Funny, Zach started the first fast break, rebound the pass to Sergio. He's didn't have a problem with a fast pace game, so why doesn't he fit in?


It's doubtful that Zach would be too keen on not being the main option on offense, and he doesn't bring a lot to the game to make up for him not giving effort when he's not the main guy. 

And because he passed to Sergio does not mean he's running the fast break or is best suited for that style of play. he's best when they slow it down, and let him get the ball in the paint.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Portland game thread*



Samuel said:


> It's probably just you.
> 
> NBA Standings
> 
> ...


Wait, what do you mean it's just me?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Tonight's half time entertainment ain't half bad.

The "TNT Dunk Squad."

Sure is a lot better then some of the halftime shows we've had here this season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone else finding it odd that the Trail Blazers 77 title team is being honored at the all star game weekend...in Las Vegas? 

Kind of like saying "ok, we won't have an all star game in your city, but hey...we'll celebrate your title in the city that is desperate to get a team in a time when your ownership situation and staying in Portland situation is unsettled.."


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> I think Jack can stay on the team because the team is not built around him.


I dunno. If Jack stays around, Nate will want to have him be the PG who gets the majority of the minutes. 

Don't get me wrong, I like Jack and I don't mind him being starter for a while longer but in the long run, I'd like to see Sergio as the primary PG with Jack playing the role as a very capable backup.

Gramps...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Both teams are out on the floor warming up.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Funny, Zach started the first fast break, rebound the pass to Sergio. He's didn't have a problem with a fast pace game, so why doesn't he fit in?


I think Zach can participate in a break now and again, but it's not his strong suit. The best thing to do with a player is to match their skills to the type and tempo of the team they play on. I think Zach would be worth more on another team then he is on the blazers because his strengths are not the strengths of the up and comers, who I believe to be the future.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> It's doubtful that Zach would be too keen on not being the main option on offense, and he doesn't bring a lot to the game to make up for him not giving effort when he's not the main guy.
> 
> And because he passed to Sergio does not mean he's running the fast break or is best suited for that style of play. he's best when they slow it down, and let him get the ball in the paint.


I think Zach would be keen on winning and would do what it takes to win. He has shown in the pass he's willing to do what is ask of him up to is ability to do it.

When Portland was running it's best Zach was in. Joel and Dan went out and Sergio, Aldridge came in.

When other players are scoring it just makes it easier for Zach to score.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, look at that FT discrepancy.

Tough playing 8 on 5 out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

nm


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy with 9 boards. nice.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Udoka needs to stop shooting 3s.

Please! For the love of what ever it is that people seem to believe in!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

did that "rebound" count for Roy off of the LeBron alley-oop miss?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice hustle from Zach out there.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

60-47 Blazers with 3:35 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hate to think Sergio won't be playing as many mins once Jack comes back. Same with Aldridge when Outlaw comes back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Hate to think Sergio won't be playing as many mins once Jack comes back. Same with Aldridge when Outlaw comes back.


It's interesting that Jamaal hasn't played much. 

I ain't complaining, it's just interesting.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Cavs only have 3 assists all game.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> It's interesting that Jamaal hasn't played much.
> 
> I ain't complaining, it's just interesting.


Allen's at the game.

Maybe he told Nate who he wanted to see play.:biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> It's interesting that Jamaal hasn't played much.
> 
> I ain't complaining, it's just interesting.


I ain't complaining either! It is interesting. Could mean he Aldridge is going to get his mins regardless.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, we got to take it inside.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Cavs assist watch: up to 4.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sergio, I know it's "illegal" and all, but would you marry me?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Cavs assist watch: up to 4.


LOL! Now that is funny!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

80-61 Portland half way through the 4th.

A good ol' fashioned blow out.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy into the game for Sergio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy turns it over. Ahead to Hughes and out of his hands, out of bounds.

Blazers get it back. 

And Udoka hits a 3!

83-62 Portland


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing, why no Joel?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hughes hits a pair.

83-64 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Scott Pollard into the game.

He has the Best hair EVAR!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Randolph lays it in over 2 players.

This thing is just about under wraps.

86-64 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Lebron lays it in.

86-66 Portland. 4:15 left in the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Surprised they didn't call illegal D against Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Zach hits a long 2.

88-66 Portland. 4:00 left in the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Roy nails a 3!

We might get to Chalupas yet!

94-69. Blazers.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Great Sign of the Night: Jamaal Played after LaMarcus, getting 6 minutes. About dam time. 


Sergio once again shows how he is the next great Portland point guard.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not there, no chalupas!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I think it's ridiculous that any player gets a T for bouncing the ball against the padding with the bottom part of the basketball hoop. Sabas did it all the time back in the day.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys (for you). The better team won pretty easily tonight. 

The Cavs never once acted like they wanted this game, and you guys outplayed us in every aspect. I feel bad for any of your fans that paid to go to the game. Nobody on our team showed up.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

PUT IN SERGIO


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet line for roy 19/10/4 with 6 steals!
LMA with 14 pts and 3 blocks!
Sergio 9 assists in 21 minutes!
WOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> PUT IN SERGIO


thank you.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

uno mas, sergio.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Good game guys (for you). The better team won pretty easily tonight.
> 
> The Cavs never once acted like they wanted this game, and you guys outplayed us in every aspect. I feel bad for any of your fans that paid to go to the game. Nobody on our team showed up.


why feel sorry for the Blazer fans who went to the game to watch the Blazers?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> sweet line for roy 19/10/4 with 6 steals!
> LMA with 14 pts and 3 blocks!
> Sergio 9 assists in 21 minutes!
> WOOO HOOO!!!


That is SWEET!!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Has a team EVER won being out-shot on free throws 45- 21?

33-15 personal fouls wtf?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> why feel sorry for the Blazer fans who went to the game to watch the Blazers?


A lot of people want to see Lebron put on a show when he comes to town. But he took tonight off. Maybe they got tickets against the Cavs for that reason. In which case, I feel bad for them. 

At least a blowout win will cure some of the boredom of that game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Brandname said:


> A lot of people want to see Lebron put on a show when he comes to town. But he took tonight off. Maybe they got tickets against the Cavs for that reason. In which case, I feel bad for them.
> 
> At least a blowout win will cure some of the boredom of that game.


who gives a **** what those fans feel.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Brandname said:


> A lot of people want to see Lebron put on a show when he comes to town. But he took tonight off. Maybe they got tickets against the Cavs for that reason. In which case, I feel bad for them.
> 
> At least a blowout win will cure some of the boredom of that game.


Maybe they cared before the game started, but the Blazers looked pretty good tonight. I'm sure they forgot. Don't feel bad


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Good game tonight. Good crowd too.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

What the HECK?! I don't tune In to listen to one Game- And we BLOW OUT LeBron?!

And the Natural throws up and reverse left-handed SLAM?!

Can please somebody explain me, in couple of words, what happened at the Rose-Garden today?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> who gives a **** what those fans feel.


Clearly not Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> who gives a **** what those fans feel.


ok...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if serigio (somehow) keeps getting playing time, by the end of the year people may be (probably will be) saying the blazers ended up with the best 3 players at their respective positions in the entire draft.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What a complete effort tonight! Zach, Roy, LaMarcus, Sergio and Ime all did extremely well. Fun game to watch, even if it was kind of ugly.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Good game guys (for you). The better team won pretty easily tonight.
> 
> The Cavs never once acted like they wanted this game, and you guys outplayed us in every aspect. I feel bad for any of your fans that paid to go to the game. Nobody on our team showed up.


I thought Gibson and Side-Show Bob came to play tonight.

You're right about the rest of the team though, especially LeBron.

What's up with that. Looked like deliberate lack of effort. Trying to get the coach fired or something?

:whoknows:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Roy actually had a better stat line than LeBron. 

Rodriguez racks up 9 assists in just 23 minutes. amazing. where were you in 1998? had we somehow drafted you then instead of trading for Stoudamire, we'd have won it all in 2000. I guess you were 12 years old at the time, so I can't hold it against you too much. 

I like Aldridge's body type alongside Zach. having a defensive minded, mobile athlete with a nice midrange shot is the perfect compliment to Randolph. in my mind the argument that he "still needs to bulk up" just doesn't hold much water anymore. 
there are a lot of guys in the NBA who are 6-11 and bangers. there isn't anybody that size, outside of maybe Dirk, who are that quick. his quickness is a huge asset--I'd hate to see it lost to bulk. 

I'm a graphic designer. earlier this week our company's accountant gave us our plans for our company's website design. the design looked like something you'd see on a tax form. nothing is more infuriating than having an incompetent do what everybody knows you should be doing. I think about that accountant every time I see Dickau and Magloire on the court instead of Rodriguez and Aldridge. 

Travis Outlaw seems more and more expendable to me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> I thought Gibson and Side-Show Bob came to play tonight.
> 
> You're right about the rest of the team though, especially LeBron.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know. But as a Cavs fan, it's about the most frustrating thing to watch.

The worst part? Gibson is by far the best point guard on our team, but Mike Brown hasn't even put him in the game for weeks now, and he's never played more than about 5 minutes in a game before. We have the worst in-game and offensive coach in the league. 

It was the second night of a back-to-back on the road, and we're terrible at those. But they just didn't come to play. They didn't try. They just jacked up long jumpers all night. Lebron, Larry, Eric Snow, Damon Jones, Marshall, Gooden, Ilgauskas, everyone.

Gibson came to play and played well. We probably won't see him in a game again for a couple weeks. Varejao was good but picked up 5 fouls before I could blink.

An easy win for you guys. A horribly frustrating game for Cavs fans.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

PhilK said:


> What the HECK?! I don't tune In to listen to one Game- And we BLOW OUT LeBron?!
> 
> And the Natural throws up and reverse left-handed SLAM?!
> 
> Can please somebody explain me, in couple of words, what happened at the Rose-Garden today?


Lebron and the cavs shot like crap, while our rookies and randolph basically took over the game.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Blazers2121 said:


> Lebron and the cavs shot like crap, while our rookies and randolph basically took over the game.


Say no more Mate


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

PhilK said:


> What the HECK?! I don't tune In to listen to one Game- And we BLOW OUT LeBron?!
> 
> And the Natural throws up and reverse left-handed SLAM?!
> 
> Can please somebody explain me, in couple of words, what happened at the Rose-Garden today?


Better than that.

Here's Brandon throwing up. :hurl: 

And here's his slam. :basket:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't get why LaMarcus being able to shoot outside and play much better defense means we can keep Zach. To me, it shows why we need to trade Zach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I don't get why LaMarcus being able to shoot outside and play much better defense means we can keep Zach. To me, it shows why we need to trade Zach.


Because it means they won't be able to double/triple team Zach as easily.

And with Zach they won't be able to double/triple team Aldridge, without paying for it, once other teams respect his game like they do Zach's game.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

If you think LaMarcus can play center, it makes sense.

If you think he's better off at PF, it doesn't.

I believe the latter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> If you think LaMarcus can play center, it makes sense.
> 
> If you think he's better off at PF, it doesn't.
> 
> I believe the latter.



If you want a PF who doesn't play defense and doesn't block shots, it make sense.

If you want a PF who can play defense and is already averaging a block a game (in limited time), it makes more sense.

I want the guy who gets me over a block a game (actually would be more based on minutes) and defends the PF spot (and switches) a ton better.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah yes, the 'lose by 18' ritual.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It's not about defining his position; it's about defining his role on the floor.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

does LeBron realize how lame that ritual is?



wastro said:


> It's not about defining his position; it's about defining his role on the floor.


Ok. I don't like the role he'll play on this team based on his talent, ability and skills.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Ah yes, the 'lose by 18' ritual.


Stay classy guys.

Anyway, good luck with the rest of your season. If you can put all your pieces together, you guys could cause some damage.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I feel bad for any of your fans that paid to go to the game. Nobody on our team showed up.


Excuse me? That was one of the funnest games I've been too all year. Home team ALWAYS LOVES a blow out:yay:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Excuse me? That was one of the funnest games I've been too all year. Home team ALWAYS LOVES a blow out:yay:


Yeah, it wasn't really meant to be taken literally. Just as a way of saying the Cavs delivered a weak performance.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyways, back to the game...Game Ball to Ime tonight. He played such great D on LeBron and made him shoot contested J's all night long and scored too boot. Roy finally took over more, Sergio is the future pg of this team. I have to think Suns fans are going to be kicking themselves for giving up him for cash. And to think he could have been under the tutalige of Nash...GOO. LMA is so smooth and athletic. There's nothing he can't do. He looks light years better than Bosh his rookie year and I think he'll be the next big thing down low. The only downside was Martell. HE really needs to work on his ball handling and he missed his shots tonight, but he is still 19, so no worries. I was down on Dan in teh 1st half,but he played a ncie solid half in the 2nd, but he's 3rd stringer material. I can't wait for Trav to come back and I hope he takes Mags, not LMA's, mins. One of the best games to go to this year, so glad I went!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a couple of observations from the game tonight:

1. Cleveland did not come to play last night. Ball movement for the Cav's was atrocious, with only 1 assist at the half.

2. It seemed to me like Nate went out of his way to get Sergio some time with different guys last night to see how he would do. I noticed he gave him 2 stretches with Roy and Zbo on the floor. I also noticed he was able to get them open looks, but when Zbo played 1 on 1 it still broke down. That is why Zbo was 10 for 25 or so. Sergio gives the Blazers the ability to run a true pick and roll with LA or Zbo on the floor, because they can shoot. Easy pickins if they want to run that offense in the half court set. 

3. Both Idoka and Roy took turns on Lebron, but they got a lot of help from Lamarcus and Joel. One of the things that helped Portland was the ability of LA to cover guys on the perimeter and not be taken off the dribble so easily. He caused some problems out there defensively.

4. Joel didn't play much in the second half because he pretty much picked up his 5th foul in the 3rd quarter. It was done from there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well despite the valiant efforts of Nate and Zach to get us closer to Greg Oden or Kevin Durant the Cavs decided not to show up. 

Actually Nate was alright last night. He played Sergio a lot more than Dickau, which he should on a regular basis. 

Zach was God awful last night. It was nice of Nate to leave him in during garbage time so stat-bo could get his numbers. His defense last night was laughable as well. STOP HOLDING THE BALL ON OFFENSE!!!!!

Roy gets the game ball. He was so good last night. If he doesn't vault up to number 1 in the rookie standings after that game there should be an inquiry.

Aldridge was good as well. 3 blocked shots, and a nice shooting stroke. The only thing I'd like to see more of is an inside game, but I think that will come next year. Any reason this kid shouldn't start? 

Ime was solid as well. He really did a decent job on james

Sergio should flat out start. I have been in favor of JJ starting, but now I am differing from that. Bring JJ off the bench as a combo guard


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jamaal getting so few minutes maybe is a trade brewing

i missed the game was taking a nap and didnt feel that good. 

good game


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> jamaal getting so few minutes maybe is a trade brewing
> 
> i missed the game was taking a nap and didnt feel that good.
> 
> good game




I don't think a trade is right around the corner, but playing him less will do nothing but increase his value. 

What I thought was interesting was Nate playing Zach so much down the stretch of a blow out win. Was he helping Zach pad his stats for zach or for a potential trade partner?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I don't think a trade is right around the corner, but playing him less will do nothing but increase his value.
> 
> *What I thought was interesting was Nate playing Zach so much down the stretch of a blow out win. Was he helping Zach pad his stats for zach or for a potential trade partner*?


I think it was most likely Zach was trying to shoot his way out of his slump.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Or shoot his way into one....:biggrin:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

I just watched the first half of this game (east coast resident), and my jaw was dropped through most of that 1st qtr. Man, Dan D is just terrible! Fortunately, the Cavs were in no mood to score that quarter.

The rest of the half was much better and I was pleased to learn the team maintained solid play through the 2nd half (unlike what happened against Denver and Stevo).

I do not know when Jack will return, but I think getting off to a good start is critical for this team. In other words, start Sergio!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> There is more to life then forum post counts.


Could of fooled me.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mgb said:


> I think it was most likely Zach was trying to shoot his way out of his slump.


You may be right. 

Zack played a fairly good game for him except for his shooting. 

Did anyone see a close up of Zack and Sergio after Zack made a long shot off the pick-and-roll with Sergio? Sergio was encouraging Zack and it was a very good sign that Sergio was trying delibertly to set Zack up and it worked. This is a very good sign as Zack can often hit that shot better than Lamarcus. This team may yet gell.

gatorpops


----------

